

Ask YC: Best languages/tools to use for graphics development? - streblo

I'm in pursuit of a CS degree and I'd like to go into graphics development after I graduate. Unfortunately my university only offers one graphics class (taught in java, learning openGL) and I get the feeling that I'm not learning as much as I can. What kind of languages, tools, technologies and etc should I be looking at to boost my experience?
======
utnick
www.gamedev.net - best graphics/game coding site on the net by far imo

Here is an outline of stuff you should know. It is game centric. I assume by
graphics development you mean games, but this list applies to both anyways

\- the class is good, the math learned will be important

\+ your school most likely has a graduate graphics class as well. take it even
though it might not count on your gpa

\- know c++

\- opengl is fine, make some sample apps in d3d also to get a feel for it

\- Learn about engines. Most game programmers dont deal with the low level
stuff anymore. Make a couple demo games using a popular engine. Torque is
good.

\- learn about shaders

\- read siggraph papers and try to implement some of the techniques described
therein

\- The key thing that game companies want is experience making games. Make
your own games and release them or contribute to existing open source games.
This is by far the most important

